# 55g redone



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Redone my first http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-55g-tinctorius-vivarium-pics-very-heavy.html 55g viv.
This time much more for crawling species.
Still not decided what to keep in here, but found out that i'm much more fond of doing vivs than collecting different frogs.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Did the same proven system with PVC pipes under false bottom from egg crate.



















First styrofoam hardscape.



















Added some cocofibered ropes.



















Siliconed bark.










Played with branch for couple evenings. Selected this variant.




























First planted in the middle of November 2012










Tank is planted for 2 month already. Most recent shots.




























Marcgravia, a kind of mini monstera (or mini defenbahia? ) goeas good. But my favorite kyoto moss from spores still do not propagate.










On another part moss gets a good start.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely use of branches and vines.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty amazing!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very impressive! Looks great and I love the Marcgravia!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

looks good man. always liked your layouts.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

RNKot said:


>


Holy crap, the transition here is amazing. You do great work! Thanks for sharing, I always enjoy seeing your builds.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

0.0.4 A. Galactonotus Orange moved to this tank.
No very active as P. Terribilis but much more out & about in comparison with my R. Uakarii.


----------



## May (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks really good. What did you use for the backgrounds on the three sides? It looks like the fern paneling but I'm not sure.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great! I love how it looks aged and natural. Im jealous as hell of those galacs though! Awesome work!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Side walls are from EpiWeb aka EcoWeb etc. Back is simple silicone with cocofiber.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! Glad everyone is enjoying the layout so far.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing grown in a bit more. You did a great job!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great job, as always!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

You've already been told, but I'll say it again...It looks great! Nicely done! I like the trailing/climbing plants in there. Thanks for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

A. Galactonotus moved to this viv http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78814-c-project.html insted of R. Vanzolinii.

New inhabitants are here.
You know the latin name by heart, no need to advertise once again.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What natural look! I love vivs like this: a real glimpse of rainforest! And what about your frogs? Number 1!


----------

